# Positive reaction's



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Anything funny happening to you guys during driving your beetles? I had it for less then a month and have had so many funny incidents. I guess everyone loves Herbie. 

I had a cab driver basicly almost crash into me yesterday yelling I ****ING love your car, im getting a hard on just by looking at it!   

While driving thru towns in the evenings i have had more then 10 people grabbing their cameras to take pictures of it and whole bars yelling clapping and giving thumbs up. 

This afternoon after work i found this note on my car. It means Cool car!!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

nothing that crazy- but people at the gas pumps usually seem to like it.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

vdubjettaman said:


> nothing that crazy- but people at the gas pumps usually seem to like it.


 Nothing too crazy here either, but when I am in parking lots getting in/out of the car I get lots of compliments.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL, great stories, I had something similar with one kid almost falling out of his dad's truck leaning out the window staring at my car. I of course downshifted and raced passed them lol


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I once had a pretty blonde girl in the "old" New Beetle passing me on the highway, pointing out that I should take the upcoming exit for the gas station... So I did... and I got out of the car, she was all exited and couldn't believe her eyes... "is this the new one?". We had a little chat, exchanged phone numbers, and that was that  

I love people's response to this car... either you love it or hate it, there's no in between


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

During one of our famous 'Berea GTG's' we did a tour through the Cleveland Metroparks with over 20 New Beetles. We caused 1 chain reaction car accident when a passing vehicle slammed on his brakes to take pics and the cars behind.. well ... didn't. 

We then passed a church bus filled with flailing children beating the crap out of each other while playing 'punch buggy' ... we laughed. :laugh:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I have to say that I've gotten more compliments on this car than any I've previously owned. :thumbup:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> During one of our famous 'Berea GTG's' we did a tour through the Cleveland Metroparks with over 20 New Beetles. We caused 1 chain reaction car accident when a passing vehicle slammed on his brakes to take pics and the cars behind.. well ... didn't.
> 
> We then passed a church bus filled with flailing children beating the crap out of each other while playing 'punch buggy' ... we laughed. :laugh:


 Damn I need to pay more attention on the local meets. I would have liked to have been apart of this kind of mayhem.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Anthony_A said:


> I have to say that I've gotten more compliments on this car than any I've previously owned. :thumbup:


 ^ This :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> LOL, great stories, I had something similar with one kid almost falling out of his dad's truck leaning out the window staring at my car. I of course downshifted and raced passed them lol


 Mean Drtechy, 

You should have slowed down and let them gawk some more and perhaps one of the kids would have fallen into your beetle  

I get compliments on my Beetle all the time. No matter what age group. Everyone loves the Beetle. 
From an old lady at work telling that she loves that cute little car to the 6 year old kid down the street giving me 2 thumbs up when I drive by his house and anything in between. Cars will come and cars will go but in all of history there will never be an iconic shape and beloved car like the Beetle. You can buy a 300k Ferrari or a 16k Beetle. More people will recognize the beetle than the Ferrari and I bet you get about the same if not more looks. 

Beetle Power Forever! :thumbup::thumbup: :wave:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Punchers, gawkers, lotsa lookers!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Mean Drtechy,
> 
> You should have slowed down and let them gawk some more and perhaps one of the kids would have fallen into your beetle
> 
> ...


 Careful bro, you are going to piss off the people that paid 25-30k lol


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> I have to say that I've gotten more compliments on this car than any I've previously owned. :thumbup:


 Agree!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

been followed a few times by people in the previous model. Gotten the thumbs up from two different guys in air cooled Beetles. More than one parking lot conversation, quite a few people seem to like the color (toffee)


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> been followed a few times by people in the previous model. Gotten the thumbs up from two different guys in air cooled Beetles. More than one parking lot conversation, quite a few people seem to like the color (toffee)


 I've said it before and I'll say it again.. the Toffee is my fav. color on this car.. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

stainlineho said:


> Careful bro, you are going to piss off the people that paid 25-30k lol


 Oh, I am so sorry. Forgot about people that actually pay retail  I guess it's good for the economy. :thumbup:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

I also get a lot of stares at my tornado red Beetle, I have to say I get more looks than my 2012 camaro did.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Ferdinand got yet another compliment today. :thumbup: 

Today is St. Anthony's Day. My name is Anthony, obviously. But, coincidentally, Ferdinand, was St. Anthony's baptized name. It was only until he became a priest that the took the name Anthony. Just thought that was a little interesting. I had no idea until my girl friend told me.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

I like when I hear, " looks like a 911 PORSCHE "


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

PLATA said:


> I like when I hear, " looks like a 911 PORSCHE "


 
Hmm never even thought that before... I guess if I stab myself in the eye and take my glasses off it may resemble one


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Hmm never even thought that before... I guess if I stab myself in the eye and take my glasses off it may resemble one


 It looks like a 911 with or with out a stab or glasses off, the boys at PORSCHE played a big role in the creation on this VW BEETLE


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Hmm never even thought that before... I guess if I stab myself in the eye and take my glasses off it may resemble one


 
haha.. wow. that's a little extreme. I totally see the Porsche resemblance.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like I'm the only one then... 

I see some Porsche influence but I also see some Audi influence. I just can't see enough resemblance to say it looks like a 911. Just my opinion though


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Well... a lot of people tell me the same: It's almost like a cartoon-version of the 911. One person even told me: You're crazy, why did you put a VW logo on a Porsche?! (no, it was not joke!)


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

PLATA said:


> I like when I hear, " looks like a 911 PORSCHE "


 I've heard that a lot myself lol


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

More so with a set of FUCHS rims


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Even though it is Porscheesk I think it's a unique vehicle that's a definite head turner and making a place for itself out there.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

The best thing someone said to me was that " what vw is that, it looks awesome" when I responded its a Beetle Turbo they were like... that's awesome doesn't look like beetle and i responded that's half the surprise


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

PLATA said:


> More so with a set of FUCHS rims


 that's why I took them


----------



## Wildcat2012 (Apr 4, 2013)

I love it when Clarkson tells Hammond," ok, get into your Beetle," and Hammond does the eye roll and climbs into the 911. Hey, I love Top Gear and that's funny right there, don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the best part of owning the car is the reactions from people. I have had everything from. Some random dude in a Porsche at a gas station tell me the car looked good. To some guy asking what kind of car it was. I have mine complete de badged. I now currently have a OEM black beetle plate frame. Which should help the special people. Also love watching people play punch bug to the point that I almost had a sticker made that said punch bug.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

A 911 type 933 from an off-angle. Definitely a passing resemblance:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I have found that its a great way to pick girls...and they are all in their 20's! Im Hef! :thumbup:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

60% of the time it happens every time. Usually at the gas pump. It's on H&R SuperSports with spacers so it does have a pretty aggressive stance. 

First question every time "These things fast now?" 

I say "this one is"  

People seem to really dig it though. Which is cool :thumbup:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^ I am piking up one tonight , she is a cougar :laugh:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> I have found that its a great way to pick girls...and they are all in their 20's! Im Hef! :thumbup:





PLATA said:


> ^^^^ I am piking up one tonight , she is a cougar :laugh:


 
 you guys rock. :beer:


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

I definitely get a few positive/admiring looks when I drive, from all all age groups and genders, and that's cool. They're admiring the car, I'm sure...

There's definitely 3 local Beetle drivers who wave to me each time I drive past them.

1. There is the blond girl in the yellow 90's beetle (hardtop) who waves frantically when we pass each other.
2. There is another 90's Beetle, but this time a cabrio, in the 90's equivalent of Reef Blue, cream leather, and what looks a bit like Talladega "R" alloys (but aren't). I think a mother and daughter share it. Dear Lord, the mum's nice but the daughter... deary deary me, I actually think she must model lingerie in Paris or something. Just sumptuous. Anyway, THEY wave to me, and they use the same petrol station as me. Just waitin' for the time I use the petrol station when they are.
3. Lastly there is a guy who lives down the road from me who owns (and I don't know exactly what this is) a 1960's Beetle Turbo in white with black trim. It says "turbo" down the door just like mine, but is 50 years older. Looks amazing, sounds amazing, and he doesn't wave at me, he just nods.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

This is my fifth Dub and it's by far the most fun car to drive. It's not uncommon to receive a thumbs up from a car full of young people and nice comments at the gas station or Starbucks. I've only received one negative comment from an ass-hole but every town has at least one.


----------



## ProfHank (Jun 20, 2013)

*2013.5 Beetle Convertible Turbo*

My students tell me it's the nerdiest sport car they've ever seen-- works for me!

vwbug by hjamesgilmore3, on Flickr


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ProfHank said:


> My students tell me it's the nerdiest sport car they've ever seen-- works for me!
> 
> vwbug by hjamesgilmore3, on Flickr


LOL at their comment. Nice car!


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

I get waves, thumbs up, and mad hard stares practically every day. My favorite encounter so far was last week on my way to work. I'm at a stop light, windows down and blaring music, when I realize a cop has pulled up next to me. I quickly turn down the radio but notice his window rolling down out of the corner of my eye. Thinking I'm about to get an earful about noise violation, he actually complements my car and asks what year it is. We end up talking about the car and how much I like it for the 2.5min we were at the light for. Fourth stop light chat I've had, they're always fun.


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

IndyTTom said:


> Mean Drtechy,
> 
> You should have slowed down and let them gawk some more and perhaps one of the kids would have fallen into your beetle
> 
> ...


Don't do this again, okay then.


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

Last Thursday I was stopped on my way to a restaurant by a chap standing on the sidewalk with some of his family. He was really excited to see it and confessed his enthusiasm for the beetle. He told me that was that best looking car on the road and asked if it was still rear-engine. Had to break the news to him that they were now water-cooled front engine but told him they now come in turbo-flavor. He really dug the fender trim. He enthusiastically shook my hand with a big grin and said "take care of that car, man."

I got a thumbs up from a grizzled old cat walking past the car on a crosswalk on Sunday.

This morning I stopped by a 7-11 for some coffee and the clerk said it looked like a batmobile and asked if the inside was "tight inside, not like a regular car on the road." I told him the instrument panel and center console is what sold me on it.

I thought I would get a lot of crap from people from buying a "bug" but I'm finding quite the opposite. It's really enforced the concept that it's not just me who really likes the car.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

I got a "that thing is fast" from a WRX driver - that was nice to hear (of course I was not street racing - we just both happened to accelerate at the same time for a short distance and he did not walk away from my TB)

Lots of stares. Some waves. Still get the "is the engine still in the back?" questions - really? I like to park next to an Audi TT at work to see the similarities.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

ProfHank said:


> My students tell me it's the nerdiest sport car they've ever seen-- works for me!
> 
> vwbug by hjamesgilmore3, on Flickr


Beautiful freakin' car! Im totally diggin' the new front end! :thumbup:


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

I have had nothing but funny experiences in this regard, thumbs up and turning heads everywhere, but this two stories stood up:

A guy approached by at a gas station and started to praise my 2012 Red Turbo bug. Then he asked questions about it. He even wanted to see it inside, check out the engine, trunk....
Finally, he said: Damn, VW has done a terrific job this time.
Minutes later he has driving away in a Porsche 911 

A menacing looking policeman approached me in a parking lot and when I was about ready to be asked for my driving license and registration, he asked me:

Is this the new Beetle????


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Every morning when I drive past the local school bus stops I always see the kids punch each other and point at my Beetle which I know I cant be the only one who sees people punch each other all the time. Another is in parking I get approached a lot mostly by older guys telling me about there 60s and 70s Beetles they use to drive when they were younger. Most common question is "Is it fast" or they tell me how it looks a lot like a Porsche. Over all I am very happy I changed my mind at the last minute and bought this over a GTI.


----------

